# Gift basket packaging ideas



## Kim01 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm putting together some gift baskets for some friends for christmas and I'm trying to come up with some clever basket/packaging ideas.


----------



## vasilev (Dec 30, 2006)

You could do a themed basket. Maybe a garden theme with floral scented soaps and candles. Put the whole thing in a flower pot along with small garden tools, seeds, etc.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen some fun "fish" themed gift sets - fish shaped soaps, sea-scented body products, seashells, maybe put the whole thing in a fishbowl or something.


----------

